
How Humans Got Such Big Brains - chriskanan
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/05/a-new-genetic-clue-to-how-our-brains-got-so-big/561602/?single_page=true
======
htor
this is interesting. by the way, human brains evolved in three main stages.
the first stage being the animal brain, it's small but contains the most
important and basic skills for survival.

